# Si vous voulez discuter, vous le faites/ferez/feriez d’une manière pacifique



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Samuel dit à Thomas :

_Si Anastasia et toi voulez discuter, vous le faites / ferez / feriez d’une manière pacifique_.

Samuel et Thomas sont des amis, donc ce n'est pas un ordre. D'après vous, quelle variante je dois choisir ? J'aime plus la première, mais quelqu'un m'a dit que ce serait impoli. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, à mon avis, cela doit être la meilleure option.

J'ai pensé aussi à d'autres tournures : ...vous pouvez le faire d’une manière pacifique, ...vous pourriez le faire d’une manière pacifique, ...je vous propose de le faire d’une manière pacifique, ...je vous proposerais (suggérais et ainsi de suite)… Tout à coup, j'ai trop de choix.

Merci


----------



## Bezoard

Certainement pas "vous le feriez" ! Oui, toutes les autres, et d'autres encore comme le simple "faites-le" !


----------



## iuytr

Est-ce que Anastasia et Thomas viennent de se disputer ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, seul l'impératif se justifie ici dans la phrase initiale :

_Si vous voulez discuter, *faites-le* (au moins) de manière pacifique_.​
Ou alors avec le verbe _pouvoir_ :

_Si vous voulez discuter, vous *pourriez *(au moins) le faire de manière pacifique_.​


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bezoard said:


> Certainement pas "vous le feriez" !


Si je veux être encore plus polie, je ne peux pas le dire ?



iuytr said:


> Est-ce que Anastasia et Thomas viennent de se disputer ?


Oui.

Je voulais employer le présent _Si vous voulez discuter, vous le faites d’une manière pacifique _pour que les paroles de Samuel ne sonnent pas comme un ordre (_faites-le_). Peut-être, cette construction n'existe-t-elle pas en français ?


----------



## Bezoard

Alessa Azure said:


> Si je veux être encore plus polie, je ne peux pas le dire ?


Il faut être polie et... grammaticalement correcte. Si vous employez le conditionnel, il faut modifier le temps dans la première partie de phrase :
_Si Anastasia et toi vouliez discuter, vous le feriez d’une manière pacifique_.
Mais en réalité, cela introduit plus un doute qu'une formulation polie.


----------



## JClaudeK

Alessa Azure said:


> _ vous le faites d’une manière pacifique _pour que les paroles de Samuel ne sonnent pas comme un ordre (_faites-le_).


Ça sonne quand même comme un ordre, mais sans être grammaticalement correct.

Croisé avec #6


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci. Si la phrase _Si vous voulez discuter, vous *pourriez *(au moins) le faire de manière pacifique_ est correcte, je ne pourrais pas l'écrire de cette façon ..._vous le feriez d’une manière pacifique_ ? Comme _J'aimerais que vous le fassiez d’une manière pacifique._

Donc, ..._vous le faites d’une manière pacifique _ne pourrait pas être une suggestion ?


----------



## itka

Pour que ce soit une suggestion, il faut écrire soit : _"Faites-le..."_ soit _"vous pourriez le faire..."_ comme il a été dit.
_"Vous le faites"_ ne peut pas être une suggestion, c'est une constatation ou un ordre (à peine moins brutal que l'impératif "Faites-le !")


----------



## jekoh

Pourquoi _vous le faites_ ne serait pas grammaticalement correct ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Je suis du même avis que MC:


Maître Capello said:


> Pour moi, seul l'impératif se justifie ici dans la phrase initiale :
> 
> _Si vous voulez discuter, *faites-le* (au moins) de manière pacifique_.




Disons que "vous le faites" peut passer en langage familier.


----------



## Bezoard

C'est quand même un tour extrêmement courant, notamment avec les enfants.
_-Maman, je peux sortir dans la rue ?
-Oui, mais tu mets tes chaussures et tu fais bien attention._


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est peut-être mon ressenti personnel, mais, paradoxalement, l'indicatif indique ici clairement un ordre, tandis que l'impératif après la proposition conditionnelle exprime davantage une recommandation qu'une réelle obligation.


----------



## itka

Tu as raison, Cher Maître (!), pour moi aussi, l'indicatif semble plus autoritaire que l'impératif, ici. 
La condition entraîne un ressenti bien atténué de l'impératif, dans tous les exemples auxquels je pense.
_Si tu veux sortir ce matin, prends un parapluie !_ --> je te conseille de prendre un parapluie
_Si tu veux sortir ce matin, tu prends un parapluie._ --> si tu n'en prends pas, je ne te permets pas de sortir.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci pour vos réponses.



> Le conditionnel s’utilise également pour atténuer un conseil, une demande ou un ordre. Son emploi est alors une marque de politesse, la demande ou l’ordre étant sentis moins pressants puisqu’ils sont évoqués comme des possibilités. L'emploi du présent ou du futur dans ce contexte est aussi possible; cependant, ces temps rendent le conseil, la demande ou l'ordre plus catégoriques.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Il *faudrait* repeindre cette pièce. (comparé à : Il faut ou il faudra repeindre cette pièce)
> - Tu *ferais* mieux de ne pas dire tout ce que tu penses.
> - Je *souhaiterais* vous rencontrer lorsque vous aurez un peu de temps.
> - *Pourriez*-vous me prêter un crayon, s'il vous plaît?
> - *Accepterais*-tu de remettre ce livre à Vincent de ma part?


(BDL)

Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi, si ces phrases et la phrase _Si vous voulez discuter, vous *pourriez *(au moins) le faire de manière pacifique _sont possibles, _Si Anastasia et toi voulez discuter, vous le *feriez *d’une manière pacifique_ est incorrecte ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Le conditionnel de politesse n'est possible que si le verbe est *modal* ou que ce soit un verbe de *désir* ou de *suggestion*. En particulier, il est inapproprié avec un verbe d'action comme _faire_, mais c'est possible avec l'expression _faire mieux de_, qui est une suggestion justement.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

J'ai lu ici que_ J'aurais une question _est correct. Je ne comprends pas : _avoir _n'est pas un verbe modal et il n'exprime ni le désir ni la suggestion. Mais si cette phrase reste acceptable, pourquoi la mienne _Si vous voulez discuter, vous le ferriez de manière pacifique _ne l'est pas ? Puis, le verbe _accepter_, ce n'est pas un verbe d'action ? (_Accepterais-tu de remettre ce livre à Vincent de ma part ?_)

Merci


----------



## JClaudeK

Alessa Azure said:


> _J'aurais une question _est correct.


C'est court pour "_J'aurais une question à poser" = j'aimerais poser une question. _


----------



## Locape

Sinon, on peut dire 'si vous vouliez discuter, vous le feriez de manière pacifique, n'est-ce-pas ?' Mais le sens est différent : si vous étiez prêt à discuter, le feriez-vous de manière pacifique ?'


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> _avoir _[…] n'exprime ni le désir ni la suggestion.


Si justement, il s'agit bien d'un désir. Comme l'a dit JCK, cela signifie en effet _j'aimerais [poser]_ dans ce contexte.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Merci ! À mon avis, je pourrais aussi « traduire » _vous le ferriez _par _j'aimerais que vous le fassiez_.  En tout cas, j'essayerai de me souvenir de vos explications.


----------



## Maître Capello

Alessa Azure said:


> À mon avis, je pourrais aussi « traduire » _vous le ferriez_ par _j'aimerais que vous le fassiez_.


Ce n'est pas possible parce que les sujets sont ici différents : _vous_ / _je_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Je ne vois pas où est le problème:
"Si vous voulez discuter, j'aimerais que vous le fassiez ....."  

Comme ça, c'est parfaitement poli et il ne s'agit pas d'un ordre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Le problème n'est pas avec _j'aimerais_, mais avec _vous le feriez_, qui ne convient pas du tout ici :

_Si vous voulez discuter, vous le feriez de manière pacifique_. ​
_Vous le feriez_ n'implique en effet aucun désir, contrairement à _j'aimerais_ ou encore _j'aurais une question à poser_.


----------

